# Thunderchickens with a .410?



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Ahh, Chuck Norris died ten years ago.. The grim reaper has just not worked up the courage to tell him yet


Ha ha.


----------



## jimposten (Sep 28, 2008)

I decided 15 yards will be her limit, unless I can get my hands on some 3" #6s. I am very satisfied with these paterns.

Here are her two targets, one is 10 yards, the other is 20, both with 2.5" #6...


























The 20 yarder is satisfactory, but a little thin. her 15 was a good happy medium. These shells only have 1/2oz of shot, so I think going with a 3" would thicken up the patern enough to convince me to bump her limit to 20 yards.


JIM


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

You look fine at 15 I wouldnt shoot 20.. If I can make a suggestion 3 inch 7.5s.. You might be shocked


----------



## Big Reds (Oct 14, 2007)

IMO, after seeing the patterns above, I would leave the 410 home. So many things have to go perfectly right to be successful, there is very little room for error.
As stated earlier, when the time comes the extra kick isn't even noticed!


----------



## bishs (Aug 30, 2000)

IMO, too much room for error in those patterns for a first time hunter. My daughter is in the same boat. She shoots the 410 fine, and I have not let her shoot the 20 yet. I am going to let her practice aiming through the scope and aligning it with the target. Let her get comfortable with the size and feel. When we hunt she will be with me in a double bull blind with a gun rest. That will be the first time she pulls the trigger on the 20. When she is exited and will not notice the extra kick.


----------



## jimposten (Sep 28, 2008)

DEDGOOSE said:


> You look fine at 15 I wouldnt shoot 20.. If I can make a suggestion 3 inch 7.5s.. You might be shocked


She has been practicing with 3" #8, and it destroys the target compared to this. I wish the 410 rounds werent so dificult to find in od sizes and loads.

I will search for some 3" 7s

JIM


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

jimposten said:


> She has been practicing with 3" #8, and it destroys the target compared to this. I wish the 410 rounds werent so dificult to find in od sizes and loads.
> 
> I will search for some 3" 7s
> 
> JIM


Cabelas has 3" 6's and 7.5's.

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...215143a&type=product&cmCat=cchart_lead_shells


----------



## FireDoc66 (Oct 9, 2005)

If they don't, I'll check my personal stock. I rarely use my .410 right now, and my daughter is still too small to shoot it. I'm close enough to you as well to make an exchange easily. Try Johnson's though too, that's where I usually bought my .410 loads when I shot it alot. Good luck this season!


----------



## SNAREMAN (Dec 10, 2006)

All this talk about the 410 got me to break-out my dads old bolt single-shot.Had my 8yr old step-son shoot it at 15 and 25yds,3in #4 rems.No dought in my mind,that out to 25yds you will have a dead turkey


----------



## double lung (Sep 7, 2007)

jimposten said:


> She has been practicing with 3" #8, and it destroys the target compared to this. I wish the 410 rounds werent so dificult to find in od sizes and loads.
> 
> I will search for some 3" 7s
> 
> JIM


How much energy difference is there between 7's and 8's at 20 to 25 yards?


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

The mass of

7.5=1.09031

8= 0.92706

Somebody else do the math


----------



## Ieatantlers (Oct 7, 2008)

DEDGOOSE said:


> The mass of
> 
> 7.5=1.09031
> 
> ...


What are the velocities? Figuring the energy is as easy as Mass x Velocity- but obviously, the velocity is dependent on how much powder you have behind your bb's. The velocity will also obviously vary at 20 yards and 25 yards. Finding those down range velocities may not be too easy.


----------



## UNCLE TUB (Dec 1, 2009)

Using the largest shot as suggested above #6 in the 3" shell with a full choke will do the job within the guns patterning range and the distances you speak. You say you can get them close then this is good as just because your gun patterns further out does not mean that the energy is there to sufficiently make a clean kill. Also the closer the bird is to you the smaller the pattern will be and thus more room for her to miss the head unless she is dead on target. At fifteen to twenty yards max with a 3" #6 shot with a head shot and you will have no problem as the guns pattern should open a little at these ranges. Use yardage stakes at your blind for the maximum yardage that you are going to shoot and do not shoot anything that is not inside of these. Forget about all the statistics of down range energy and velocity at these ranges.Years ago my grandfather only used a .410 for everything including deer and turkey. I do not know how many animals he wounded if any, but there are stories and some pictures of many he did harvest . Don't be afraid to use this gun as mentioned above just know it's limits and you will be fine. It is great to get your daughter envolved into hunting. Good luck!!!


----------

